

Ask HN: How do you collect sign-ups on a landing page? - fananta

How do you go about collecting signups on a landing page? Common solutions seem to be just put together a table in your DB or point the form to Google Doc. What do you do? Would you pay to make this simpler?
======
johns
[http://www.kickofflabs.com/](http://www.kickofflabs.com/)

------
solnyshok
use [http://launchrock.co](http://launchrock.co)

